# Massive Shark Caught Off Massachusetts



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Talk about snatching "defeat from the jaws of victory." The biggest shark in last weekend's monster shark tournament on Martha's Vineyard was not the winner. Sandwich fisherman Damon Sacco pulled in a 1,200-pound tiger shark, but he was disqualified because his boat pulled into Oak Bluffs harbor six minutes late. The winning catch was less than half the size of Sacco's. The world record for a tiger shark is 1,780 pounds, caught off the South Carolina coast in 1964. The Massachusetts shark may be the second-biggest on record. 

Slideshow:
http://www.nbc10.com/slideshow/news/4752941/detail.html


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

That is amazing! Sad it had to be caught and die but still an awesome fish! I love sharks although thats a bit weird, I am fascinated by them. Beautiful creatures, although I woudn't wanna get attacked by one hehe


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

aww poor sharky..


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

that is massive :shock:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow thats huge....it sucks for the people that caught it that they didnt win, though


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

i think my friend was in that competition. i wonder how he did...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad I dont swim near anything like that! Ouch, one bite I'd be gone, eaten whole!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I bet it was the same tiger shark that did this:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

just one word.....WOW!!


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

that shark looks reall weird... like it has a big head, is that the way it is supposed to look?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

mermaid said:


> that shark looks reall weird... like it has a big head, is that the way it is supposed to look?


I _think they _have it held up with a noose thing around around the neck making it look like the head is big.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

so unfortunate for him. and only 6 minutes late! they should have let him get away with it.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Rules are Rules .1 minute late is still late so they don't win. Nice shark tho.



RC


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

mermaid said:


> that shark looks reall weird... like it has a big head, is that the way it is supposed to look?


If you are talking about the one missing his body then yes, it is a hammerhead shark. They normally look like that


----------



## mermaid (Jul 22, 2005)

Lexus said:


> If you are talking about the one missing his body then yes, it is a hammerhead shark. They normally look like that


hahahaha.... no not that one, the other one


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Someone at work mentioned to me that they caught a 9ft bull shark in the mississippi near St. Louis. I never saw the story but they can live for periods of time in freshwater and with the storms comming up the gulf it is belevable. Did anyone else hear of this?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i havent fish doc, these are some weird stories


----------

